# our newest addition



## mjbrenner (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's our newest boer baby! He's a little heart breaker!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw! He is adorable!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

He is adorable...I love Boers.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

So cute! What's his name?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..he looks like he walk in mud lol..so cute...love his color


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

What a handsome little man! I'd be kissing that cute nose constantly.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He looks so snuggly! Gorgeous little boy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.  Congrats


----------



## mjbrenner (Apr 25, 2013)

No name... yet. Born on memorial day l... any suggestions! ?!?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

mjbrenner said:


> No name... yet. Born on memorial day l... any suggestions! ?!?


Freedom
Soldier
Marine
Joe (as in GI Joe)
Colonel


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Soldier


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

He looks like a mocha chocolate to me! Gorgeous! Keeping him?


----------



## mjbrenner (Apr 25, 2013)

No... we plan to sell him! We just got a nrw buck!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just love the colour!!!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

LOVE his color ! Congrats


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

G I joe I like he already has the boots


----------

